# The Covenanted Reformation



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 25, 2008)

I just finished a final proof of "The Covenanted Reformation" on the Scottish Covenanters.

Pray for me to complete the last and final touches on it. The original manuscript has a lot of weired sentence structures, and I want to be sure I get everything right.

This is an extremely helpful volume on historical theology and church history for those who are interested in the Scottish Reformation and the participation of the Scots in Westminster, as well as the continuation of the Solemn League and Covenant. I'll let everyone know when its complete.


----------

